# Cherry Burl and Texas Mesquite Bottlestoppers



## WoodLove (Jan 30, 2013)

[attachment=17521][attachment=17520][attachment=17519][attachment=17580][attachment=17581][attachment=17582]


I havent made many bottle stoppers, and this one was shaped and finished by hand. This is a black cherry burl bottle stopper, finished with a gloss lacquer finish. It was an odd shaped chunk that didnt have much going for itself, and had I turned it on the lathe I would have lost over half of the blank. The Texas Mesquite came in the same batch of wood and after making the cherry one I knew what I wanted to do with the mesquite. I want to say a big THANK YOU to Bill (aerocustomexotics) for giving me the blank, as well as the rest of the shipment of wood. You are a truly generous man and I cannot thank you enough. I hope everyone likes it..... I like the oblong shape...... reminds me of a beer tap.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2013)

*RE: Cherry Burl Bottlestopper*

That's cool. I've never seen a 'free form' stopper like that… Nicely done!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2013)

*RE: Cherry Burl Bottlestopper*

+1 

Same here - loving the "departure from the norm". Very nice.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 30, 2013)

*RE: Cherry Burl Bottlestopper*

Very nice work bud. I love the elegant roughness. Reminds me of myself. LOL


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 31, 2013)

I posted pics of the mesquite stopper I made today. Hope you like it.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow. Like that one even more!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice work Jaime, I agree that Bill Guy is "Awesome" I like both the free form one just because it has a gear shifter look to it. I knew right away that was no lathe turned doodad! That Mesquite in insane looking my friend, I really dig the milky grain in it. One word of advice & I can't tell from the camera angle- It is good idea to cut a little recess in the end of the burl that screws on the stopper stud as the wood can shift & leave a small gap btween the stopper & the blank. If you cut under cut the stopper 1/16-3/32" you can avoid seeing any gaps that may show up later. Like I said can't see any gaps in pic's but they do move sometimes even after finishing.

Great work!
Bill


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 3, 2013)

I will definitely do that from now on. I did not do that with these stoppers, but all the ones I do from now on will have a recess. Thanks so much for the advise.


----------

